# How to get delicate Asian Broth?



## thymetobake (May 30, 2010)

I've googled recipes but they all seem heavy on the ginger.  I'm wanting that rich but light yet flavorful broth that often has won tons in it.  The other day I had a wonderful soup made only of broth, rice noodles, and cabbage.  That was at a Thai place.  Heaven.

How do they get the broth so flavorful but yet so light at the same time?  By flavorful, I mean that you cannot pick out the flavor of ginger or garlic, etc.  I could detect a hint of sesame oil, though.

fyi, I've got a pot of chicken stock simmering on the stove.  Only cooked bones, left over legs, and roasted necks, onion, and celery seed in it.  I like to make a generic stock to use with other things later on.


----------



## mcnerd (May 30, 2010)

All my recipes just use a low-sodium chicken or vegetable broth.  Stock would be too strong for me.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 31, 2010)

I like this:
1 cup chicken stock/broth
3 cups water
2 TBSP Fish sauce
1 TBSP Lime juice
2 Tsp Sugar
Few shakes each of dried onion and garlic flakes.
Adjust seasonings to taste.
(I add a squirt of Sriracha sauce for heat sometimes.)


----------



## lyndalou (May 31, 2010)

I make this one.

1 tsp. vegetable oil
4 scallions, white parts halved lengthwise and cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces greenparts thinly sliced for garnish
1 inch piece of fresh ginger peeled and cut into matchsticks
1 garlic clove smashed and peeled then minced
4 cups low sodium chicken broth (I use Kitchen Basics brand)
1 tbsp fish sauce
1 tbsp fresh lime or lemon juice
 Heat oil over medium high in a large saucepan
add scallion whites, ginger and garlic; cook until onions soften about 3 mins.
Add stock and fish sauce bring to a boil and cook until flavors blend, about 5 mins.

At this point you can stir in seafood, thinly sliced meat,fish, whatever you like. Finish off with fresh lemon or lime juice.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 1, 2010)

TTB why don't you try using dashi, and some bonito flakes in your broth, they are a wonderful addition...


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the thread title though. "*How to get delicate Asian Broth?*"

First, find a delicate Asian....


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 1, 2010)

First, find a delicate Asian....[/QUOTE]

Then what, then what Bigdaddy!!!


----------



## Selkie (Jun 1, 2010)

What I believe you're talking about is Wor Won Ton Soup.

Here is a link to a nice recipe, light on the ginger yet full of flavor:
Cantonese Wor Wonton Soup Recipe

Enjoy!


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 1, 2010)

Then you need to find a big enough pot for the Asian...


----------



## thymetobake (Jun 1, 2010)

Eeeeeew.   lol, 

Sorry, should that have been Oriental broth, instead - or what?  I never know what is PC anymore.

Thanks for the ideas, everyone.  I'll try each thing and see how it goes.  I still think there is some secret to the broth so many Asian/Oriental restaurants use.  Not just what you put in it but how the actual broth/stock is made must be a little different.  I found a recipe online that said to bring the chicken parts to a boil, drain and then add fresh water and simmer.  Maybe I'll try that next time.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 1, 2010)

No, you were PC the first way. It just struck me as funny and I cannot resist an opening like that.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 2, 2010)

TTB I went to my go to chinese cookbook to see how they make wonton soup and this is what I found... JC makes a broth from 1 chicken, 1 TBS dry sherry, 2 slices of ginger, and 1 scallion... Bring to boil then turn to simmer, skim off the residue and simmer for 2 hours... Strain thru cheesecloth to get a clear broth...

Then when making the soup take 4 cups of broth, 1 tsp soy sauce, and 1/2 tsp salt... Bring to boil and pour boiling broth over wonton...


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 2, 2010)

If you want to experience a truly amazing broth, do a recipe search for Vietnamese Pho soup. Takes a bit of cooking, but by golly it is some durn good stuff. Make a big pot and freeze it in 1 serving batches.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 2, 2010)

grillingfool said:


> if you want to experience a truly amazing broth, do a recipe search for vietnamese pho soup. Takes a bit of cooking, but by golly it is some durn good stuff. Make a big pot and freeze it in 1 serving batches.


 
totally!!!


----------



## thymetobake (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks again, y'all.  Mimi, that broth sounds about right.  Very light, like what I'm trying to recreate.  What is the name of your go to Chinese cookbook?  I have yet to buy any kind of Asian cookbook other than, Thailand the Beautiful Cookbook.  I've really been trying to cut down but I still need some Asian cb's.

Grillingfool, thanks for mentioning Pho.  I knew about beef pho, but I did not realize there was chicken pho (Pho Ga) before you suggested it.  I've been googling.  Yum, another new one to try.

Bigdaddy, I'm glad I gave you an opportunity to smile.    ... sincerely.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 2, 2010)

thymetobake said:


> Thanks again, y'all.  Mimi, that broth sounds about right.  Very light, like what I'm trying to recreate.  What is the name of your go to Chinese cookbook?  I have yet to buy any kind of Asian cookbook other than, Thailand the Beautiful Cookbook.  I've really been trying to cut down but I still need some Asian cb's.
> 
> Grillingfool, thanks for mentioning Pho.  I knew about beef pho, but I did not realize there was chicken pho (Pho Ga) before you suggested it.  I've been googling.  Yum, another new one to try.
> 
> Bigdaddy, I'm glad I gave you an opportunity to smile.    ... sincerely.



TTB a book I bought for 25 cents at a book sale about 30 years ago... Joyce Chen copyright 1962, but other then leaving out the msg, I follow these recipes faithfully... Never had a problem, Ask Munky...


----------

